
India Only ‘Partly Free’ When It Comes to Internet Freedom – The Wire - angadsg
http://thewire.in/2015/11/08/india-only-partly-free-when-it-comes-to-internet-freedom-14963/
======
ap46
The network was shutdown twice in the last two months due to the Patels
agitating in gujarat for f __ __ __reservations.

